# Ta Da! A whole new vehicle



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay so I normally post in the Sci Fi, but finding a picture of this beast I couldn't resist!.
Behold the CamperVanette....catchy name....


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

Is Volkswagen square back sedan.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

taskmaster58 said:


> Is Volkswagen square back sedan.


No. It's a Volkswagen Microbus front body section and chassis with a camper-van body attached. Looks like a fun modeling idea.

_This_ is the VW model that was marketed in the U.S. as the Squareback Sedan or Squareback Wagon. It was made in the late 1960s and ’70s.


----------

